# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  ...Hostap web thingy...

## InDio

Γεια σε όλους. Το θέμα απευθύνεται σε κομβους που χρησιμοποιούν το *hostAP* ή κάποιο άλλο wireless tools συμβατό software AP.
Έφτιαξα ενα μικρό αλλά θαυματουργό PHP scriptακι που δίνει πολλές πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο στον οποίο τρέχει, το οποίο είναι κ πολύ γρήγορο. Το έχω σαν αρχική σελίδα στο web του AP μου, και θεώρησα καλό να το μοιραστώ.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες http://patraswireless.net/forum/inde...st=0#entry2075

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μπορώ να το βάλω στο node configurator ? παίρνει τις πληροφορίες από το /proc/wireless ??

----------


## InDio

Τα παίρνει αλλά...έμμεσα. Παρσάρει το αποτέλεσμα της εντολής iwlist wlan0 scan, που θα δώσει τον αριθμό των και τα στοιχεία των clients. Θα έλεγα ότι θα χρειαζόταν λίγο περισσότερο customization για να μπει, έτσι ώστε ας πούμε να παίρνει το hostname δυναμικά, και να έχει το if που είναι AP(master mode) σαν μεταβλητή του script.

Το έδωσα σε ένα παιδί που είχε hostap από το #awmn. Αpoikos λέγεται. Μπορείς να μπεις στο web του AP του για να δεις περί τίνος πρόκειται.

----------


## vegos

> Γεια σε όλους. Το θέμα απευθύνεται σε κομβους που χρησιμοποιούν το *hostAP* ή κάποιο άλλο wireless tools συμβατό software AP.
> Έφτιαξα ενα μικρό αλλά θαυματουργό PHP scriptακι που δίνει πολλές πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο στον οποίο τρέχει, το οποίο είναι κ πολύ γρήγορο. Το έχω σαν αρχική σελίδα στο web του AP μου, και θεώρησα καλό να το μοιραστώ.


Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν έπαιξε.. Χτύπαγε κάτι errors, θα το κοιτάξω σήμερα πάλι (αν και δεν ξέρω php)...

http://www.magla.awmn/apstatus.php

----------


## InDio

Μήπως απλά δεν έχεις ενεργοποιημένη την PHP σου στον apache, η την έχεις με κάποια παράξενη παράμετρο;(το rename έκανες φυσικά στο αρχείο έτσι :: . Δεν κάνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο, απλά πρέπει ο user apache να μπορεί να τρέξει την εντολή iwlist και cut (αν δεν κάνω λάθος γιατί δεν είμαι και κάνας ειδικός apache-PHP).

Στον apoikos έπαιξε όπως το έβαλε.

----------


## vegos

> Μήπως απλά δεν έχεις ενεργοποιημένη την PHP σου στον apache, η την έχεις με κάποια παράξενη παράμετρο;(το rename έκανες φυσικά στο αρχείο έτσι. Δεν κάνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο, απλά πρέπει ο user apache να μπορεί να τρέξει την εντολή iwlist και cut (αν δεν κάνω λάθος γιατί δεν είμαι και κάνας ειδικός apache-PHP).
> 
> Στον apoikos έπαιξε όπως το έβαλε.


Έχω php enabled, και σαφώς το έκανα rename..

Εβγαζε ένα μήνυμα που είχε σχέση με το execute των εντολών και κάτι έγραφε για τις παρενθέσεις, τώρα δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, και είμαι στο γραφείο, οπότε δεν μπορώ να κάνω paste το μήνυμα λάθους...

----------


## InDio

ΟΚ..Στείλε τα μηνυματα λάθους να τα δούμε. Αν φτάνεις μεχρι τον apoikos, μπορείς να δεις τι θα έπρεπε να βγάζει.

----------


## MerNion

σου βγάζει αυτό το μύνημα γιατι τρέχεις την php σε safe-mode και δεν υποστηρίζονται ορισμένα πράγματα.. στο Linux δεν ξέρω αν αυτό διορθώνεται (να την τρέξει με άλλα parameters) ή αν πρέπει να γίνει από την εγκατάσταση αυτό.. δόκίμασε πάντως να την τρέξεις χωρίς το --enable-safe-mode

----------


## cirrus

> σου βγάζει αυτό το μύνημα γιατι τρέχεις την php σε safe-mode και δεν υποστηρίζονται ορισμένα πράγματα.. στο Linux δεν ξέρω αν αυτό διορθώνεται (να την τρέξει με άλλα parameters) ή αν πρέπει να γίνει από την εγκατάσταση αυτό.. δόκίμασε πάντως να την τρέξεις χωρίς το --enable-safe-mode


Μην ακούω τέτοια. Στο linux όλα γίνονται και όλα φτιάχνονται. :: 


```
# vim /etc/php4/apache/php.ini
.
.
.
safe_mode = Off
.
.
.
```

Πάντως στο debian είναι Off από default, οπότε δεν είμαι και σίγουρος ότι φταίει αυτό, εκτός και αν το άλλαξε κάποιος ή αν το box δεν είναι debian ::

----------


## MerNion

> Μην ακούω τέτοια. Στο linux όλα γίνονται και όλα φτιάχνονται.


  ::   ::   ::  

Πάντως εγώ που δεν ξέρω απο Linux αυτό θα ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κοίταγα.. μήπως τρέχει σε safe mode.. (γιατί συνήθως το πιο απλό είναι αυτό που φταίει και εμείς κάνουμε ολόκληρες σκέψεις και υποθέσεις.. σαν το καλωδιάκι του ρεύματος του σκληρού δίσκου ένα πράγμα..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## InDio

Παιδιά τι έγινε τελικά; Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να βρίσκεται στο safe mode της PHP. To έβαλε κανείς στον κόμβο του;
Έχει παίξει σε slack και RH, που είναι και αρκετά kinky distros  :: .

----------


## vegos

> Παιδιά τι έγινε τελικά; Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να βρίσκεται στο safe mode της PHP. To έβαλε κανείς στον κόμβο του;
> Έχει παίξει σε slack και RH, που είναι και αρκετά kinky distros .


Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα (mandrake).. Θα το κοιτάξω πάντως...

----------


## Cha0s

Ατνώνη 99% φταίει το Safe Mode το οποίο όμως από default είναι off στην PHP.
Ενδέχεται όμως να φταίνε και άλλα πράγματα...
Δείξε τα errors να σου πω ακριβώς τι φταίει.

Υπάρχει (το safe mode) για να κάνεις την PHP πιο secure αποτρέποντας να τρέξουν διάφορες functions που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν βλάβη στο σύστημα (αν αυτό γίνει εσκεμένα φυσικά).

Λογικά μέσα στα errors θα σου έλεγε ότι είναι το Safe Mode On και γιαυτό δεν εκτέλεσε την τάδε εντολή μπλα μπλα μπλα...

Το scriptaki είναι καλό αλλά υπάρχει το εξής πρόβλημα.

Τουλάχιστον με τις 2 DWL 520+ που έχω (δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται παντού ι απλά είναι ο driver έτσι που το κάνει) μόλις τρέξει η εντολή iwlist τότε η κάρτα γίνεται disassosciated από εκεί που είναι συνδεδεμένη, σκανάρει να δει τι πιάνει και μόλις βρει το essid που είναι ρυθμισμένη τότε ξανα γίνεται assosciated.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν το τρέχουν/βλέπουν πολλοί αυτό η κάρτα θα αποσυνδέεται/συνδέεται όλη την ώρα σκίζοντας έτσι το link.

Μπορείτε να το τσεκάρετε αυτό βλέποντας τα logs του kernel. (tail -300 /var/log/messages)
{Δεν ξέρω αν ο εκάστοτε driver της κάθε κάρτας γράφει το τι κάνει ανα πάσα στιγμή στα logs του kernel όπως κάνει ο driver για την 520+...}

Επίσης δεν ξέρω πως συμπεριφέρεται η iwlist όταν μία κάρτα τρέχει με το hostap σαν AP...
Απλά παραθέτω το τι έχω παρατηρήσει...

Μια σκέψη...
Αν το scriptακι αυτό είναι απλά για να βλέπουμε το status του link και της κάρτας δεν είναι ανάγκη να δείχνει το τι πιάνει γενικώς... (ειδικά αν η κάρτα παίζει σαν AP αφού δεν συνδέεται κάπου αλλά συνδέονται άλλοι πάνω της) μπορεί απλά να μας δείχνει τα στοιχεία από το iwconfig (το οποίο δεν έχει πρόβλημα με όσα ανέφερα παραπάνω).


Πάντως με PHP έφτιαξα πρόσφατα ένα script όπου τρέχει σαν daemon και πινγκάρει ανα 30 δευτερόλεπτα τα λινκ που έχω.
Αυτό το έκανα για να μου κρατάτει τα λινκς ανοιχτά καθώς παρατήρησα ότι οι 520+ όταν μείνουν αρκετή ώρα χωρίς traffic τότε ξεσυνδέονται μόνες τους...

Μελλοντικά μόλις βρω χρόνο έχω στα todo να βάλω να ελέγχει αν είναι up ή down το λινκ και ανάλογα να κάνει reconnect.
Επίσης να με ειδοποιεί με mail ότι έπεσε κάποιο λινκ μου και να κρατάει και logs τα οποία θα μπορώ να δω αργότερα.
Ίσως αργότερα να το αναπτύξω και σαν ένα monitoring tool που να κάνει διάφορες ενέργειες ανάλογα με το τι συμβαίνει το μηχάνημα (πχ να πέσει κάποιο service οπότε να το ξανασηκώσει...)

Μόλις το ολοκληρώσω θα το ανεβάσω να το τσεκάρετε και εσείς όσοι το βρίσκετε χρήσιμο...
Κάθε ιδέα δεκτή  ::  

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης.

----------


## InDio

Προς Cha0s:

Το script αυτό δεν προορίζεται σε καμία περίπτωση για να δείχνει τα αποτελέσματα της εντολής iwlist wlanX scan σε interface που δεν είναι σε Master mode!! Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα απολύτως να ποστάρεις στο web συνεχώς του τι βλέπεις από το σπίτι σου. Το script έγινε για να απεικονίζει με σαφή τρόπο τους χρήστες ενός AP, κάτι πολύ χρήσιμο και στον AP admin αλλά και στους clients του AP, καθώς δεν χρειάζεται να scanαρουν το υποδίκτυο για να ανακαλύψουν ποιος είναι μέσα. Δηλαδή το βάζεις να τρέχει σε interface που είναι master...
Το αποτέλεσμα της iwlist scan σε master mode είναι λίστα με τους clients..

Τελικά κατάφερε κάποιος να κάνει την PHP του να του δείξει το αποτέλεσμα;  ::

----------

